# Hunting frogs with a slingshot



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

This spring and summer me and some friends are gonna try out hunting frogs with our slingshots. The water is high were i live and the frogs are every were so maby me and my friends can get lucky and bag some bullfrogs.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like fun! Bullfrogs are not native to Vancouver Island, but someone introduced them here a couple of years ago. Department of Fish and Wildlife has been active trying to eradicate them ... using shockers to kill the tadpoles, etc. I sorta hope they thrive so I can hunt them with a slingshot.

Just check your local game laws. In a LOT of places it is illegal to use lead ammo around water ... I know, I know, that is usually directed at shotgunners. But no sense raising the ire of local game wardens. Just use steel around water ... even 3/8 should be perfectly adequate for bullfrogs.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I usually use marble but I see what you are saying.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

shew97 said:


> I usually use marble but I see what you are saying.


Yep ... marbles should be fine.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

shew97 said:


> I usually use marble but I see what you are saying.


nice i Luv frog hunting with a slingshot tastes good to


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have never done it but I love hunting with my slingshot and can't wait to kill one and be able to post a pic .


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

It seems to me a slingbow with a gig head arrow would be perfect for this.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

slingshot will drop them well it flatens them even the 1 1/2 ponders but you better start shooting in low light and dont shoot the little ones.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice and sure enjoy


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Sounds like fun! I have not shot any bullfrogs since I was a boy. I used to shoot them all the time when I was young, and we never ran out of them. I am going to introduce my grandsons to the sport this year, and am excited about it!


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

flechettes would work,but regular ammo might not work the best ,ive shot them with a .22 with target rounds and they still hopped in the water,just be quick to get emm,id use 3/8 steel or 1/2 marbles,i wouldnt use anything high quality,good luck


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

I cant wait to get the head light and gather up a couple frogs!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

head lamps and spot lights.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As a young lad, I used to take them with a gig and a flashlight. Of course I used a slingshot if I was lucky enough to see them during the day ... or if I had a pal willing to hold the flashlight at night. Here gigs and "spears" are not legal for hunting ... also slingbows for aquatic animals are not legal. Just be sure to check your local regs.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't mean to Hijack the thread but dose enone know if the English common frog is enable and on the British quarry list


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm glad florida dosnt have to many rules on frogs . another idea i had was make a sling bow and make an arrow with a gig on it so it just impales the frog.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Watch the gators.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Watch the gators.


Definitely Watch Out For Those, Too Bad You Can't Get Them With A Slingshot! Keep Us Posted!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i know i guy that has taken a small 4 footer prefect size to eat with a slingshot.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Yea a good weeked and some frog legs sounds good!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thewolf2000 said:


> I don't mean to Hijack the thread but dose enone know if the English common frog is enable and on the British quarry list


I do not know about their status on the British quarry list. But they do not seem to be big enough for eating. If you can't eat them, probably not a good idea to just kill them. They eat a lot of garden pests.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

